# Forum posted on DNR website



## ibrown (Apr 9, 2007)

Just a quick note to say that there is now a link on the DNR website to bring interested parties directly to this forum. This is an exciting addition and will hopefully bring more traffic and inquisitive questions about the program. The DNR page with the link is http://dnr.wi.gov/org/land/forestry/UF/champion/. Keep looking for those big trees.
Ian


----------

